# Eura Mobil 810 HS advice



## Chudders

Thinking of buying a Eura Mobile 810 HS and have a couple of queries.
It is 2005 model on a Fiat 2.8JTD. Any ideas as to real fuel consumption if driven sensibly.
Also in the rear cupboard is what I believe is a Truma combination heater. Gas and electric water heating and only gas space heating with blown air I believe. There is the usual vent immediately outside. However at the front over the front wheel arch is what looks like another truma heater vent and on the dashboard is a control panel with a temperature dial and some pictures of what appears to be a flame. Is there another heater somewhere, if so I can,t find it. Also behind the gas bottle locker is what appears to be another box with copper pipes coming from it. It may be another fan housing but not sure. The pipes appear to go towards the front, maybe the engine but I,m guessing.
Any comments in general on the make and or model would be appreciated as I do not know much about them. How do they compare with other German makes etc etc.
Any information or advice would be very much appreciated.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## merpb

Dave,
I have an 810 and they are great rigs.
The vent over the front wheel is for the suplimentary heater in the cab. It is controlled by the small Truma control panel on the dash in front of the passenger seat.
The kit in front of the gas locker is yet another heater which uses heat from the engine to warm the vehicle whilst driving (it goes off as soon as the ignition is turned off). There is also another system which I think they call Isoair which is used for cooling the van in summer, the controls are on the main panel over the habitation door
I've had my 810 for about 3 years and have done @ 38000 miles without a hiccup. The build quality is good (no rattles when on the move), plenty of well thought out storage and basically built like a tank. I have used it in all weathers from -14 (Poland) to + 40 (greece) and it's always been comfortable.
Previously I had a Hymer 644 and the build quality was about the same but the road holding/handling and load carrying capabilities of the Euramobil are far better.
I found the 2.8 a bit underpowered on long inclines so fitted a Van Aken engine upgrade box thingy and now can cruise at 70 all day.
I'm afraid I have no idea on mpg, I'd guess it's in the low to mid 20's on the motorway and a bit higher on A roads.
Hope this helps and if you need any more advice just ask.


----------



## Chudders

Thats a really useful reply and I am very grateful. Regarding your comments about the engine upgrade is that an engine or gearbox modification. I am told the one I am interested in has had a 5th gear modification which allows you to stay in fifth longer and does not need so many drops to fourth gear. I,ve not heard of this on any Fiat based vehicle but it may be a recognised modification. I guess it is a lower ratio 5th gear. I am aware that there was some problems with 5th gear on some fiat Ducato,s and I wonder whether this is a modification which helps solve that problem.
Once again many thanks for you advice and interest.
Regards, Dave


----------



## Chudders

One other querie has arisen and to which I do not know the answer. It may be a general and not specifically Eura mobile related but the model I described above is a twin rear axle. Do not want to get into the TAG, Twin, Tandem etc argumwent hopefully cause I don,t know what I, talking about.
Anyway are their any advantages/ disadvantages particularly with levelling. What happens for instance if you drive one of the side wheels onto a ramp, what happens to the remaining wheel.
Or is that a stupid question. The obvious disadvantages I can surmise, like more tyres to replace, more brake pads to maintain etc. but what else.
Regards, Dave


----------



## gromett

MerpB, you went the same route as me, Hymer 644 to Eura although I have the 770HS tag/dual axle joby.

I see around 22-26Mpg over the last 4 weeks driving country lanes and A roads. I get more on the motorway but I don't go any faster just less stopping and starting (well in france anyway)

If you drive the real wheels onto a ramp the one that is not on the ramp stays on the floor >.< I tried this to change a wheel without using a jack.
I always level using the front wheels.

The construction of the Eura is far superior to the Hymer (both mine were/are 2005 models) It is easy to keep cool/warm and the road handling is fantastic with very little sway when passing large vehicles. My only niggle is that the fresh water and waste tanks are too small for such a large vehicle (7 berth)

Karl


----------



## Chudders

Karl thanks for your input, when you say easy to keep cool/warm I assume you mean cool with air con . This unit does not have air con fitted
but I see above a reference to Isoair, any further information as to what that is would be appreciated.
Once again thanks to everyone for the help.
Regards, Dave


----------



## gromett

I meant with isoair and silver screen combo.
The iso air is a black box in the underfloor space. It sucks air from under the van, filters it and pumps it into the hab area all around the roof. This cooler air then sinks and cools the van somewhat. 

With the silver screen on the windscreen and the blinds closed on the sun side of the van the inside is pleasant even at 42C in south of France. It doesn't seem to do anything about humidity tho lol.
I was considering aircon before I bought the Eura but won't be bothering now.

The only problem in the winter I have found is on windy days there is a slight draft from the cab area across the feet. I will try and resolve this once the cold weather hits again but even with that it is nice a toasty in the van.

Karl


----------



## merpb

Dave,
Isoair draws cool air in from beneath the van (my fan unit is in the side locker) and blows it out at high level all around the inside. I have found the result to be really good and parked up in full sun it does keep the interior cool. Make sure you clean the filter out each year though as this helps its efficiency.
Regarding the twin rear wheels (I don't know the correct title either) one big advantage for me was when I blew a tyre on the motorway and didn't even know until overtaking drivers flashed me. Even at almost maximum load the remaining good tyre was not overloaded. The fact that the euramobil has 6 tyres meant that when I rang Michelin for tyre pressures they said that I didn't need Camping tyres but could have easily used their cheaper tyre (typically I'd just replaced them) this also means that you can run with much lower pressures which avoids the harsh ride that comes with 60psi! So for me the additional cost of brakes etc is a small price to pay.


----------



## Chudders

Thanks for that reply as well because it has answered another query I had relating to the use of the black box I had seen under the floor with ventilation pipes coming from it. Question well and truly answered. 
Thanks, Dave


----------



## aido

*post subject*

The above posts were great help never knew what the black box was,
Are the Isoair filters available to buy do they have to be changed every year?
I also changed from a 644 to a Eura Mobil find it great.


----------



## rosina

*Eura Mobil 810*

Dave, slightly of-subject but I had a look around this 810 last week.
http://www.pullingers.co.uk/usedveh/004used.htm
I am not looking to change my 666 but was interested in how an older model EM had lasted. I've got to say it was in very good condition for 6+ years old so gave me comfort regarding how mine may last over time. Cannot comment on the power unit as mine is a Merc. Whilst mine does not have twin rear axles it does have all the other features mentioned such as Isoair, front heater etc., and I agree with all the previous comments regarding build quality. The front heater can be used in 'fan only' mode and affords an extra bit of circulation around the cab area. I have also fitted dash mounted fan units (very cheap from car accessory shops) and these are more effective at keeping the cab area cool than the aircon. Before buying we looked at all the major German makes and made our own 'pecking order' of build quality and the EMs are up with the best. 
We have not been disappointed with our decision.

Colin


----------



## teemyob

*Older*

Hello

Older Eura's were built extremely well, better than the current Eura Mobils or our 2007 Frankia. I believe Frankia have improved.

I just could not find what we wanted in a Eura mobil which was front and rear lounges, otherwise I would have bought another.

Trev.


----------



## Jezport

I am also looking at an 810, but on a 2001 Fiat base. Any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## gromett

I have a 2005 registered Eura built in 2004 judging by the tyres lol. Nothing broken and everthing works as it should. It feels very solid. My Brand New 2005 Hymer had lots of faults within it when and felt flimsy in comparison... I think Hymer are very well built overall but their attention to the smallest detail does seem to have slipped. The Eura though is another matter. Not seen a cheap one so I am thinking you pays your money etc.

The styling of the older Euras does date them somewhat but I cannot complain about the build quality in any way.

Karl


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

We have a tag Burstner and get around 20-22MPG. We have had the engine chipped and have had the 5th gear lowered. It does now drive very well from 40MPH in 5th. The 5th gear we got from Fiat at a cost of £150 and got it fitted at a gearbox workshop for another £150. If you do a lot of miles on normal roads the the 5th gear mod is very worth while.

As for levelling on the tag axle always support both wheels or you put too much strain on one suspension unit. Try and level with the front wheels. Also get the tag axles greased once a year or you could get big problems.

Hope this is of some help.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


----------



## HarleyDave

*Levelling a TAG axle van*

Late addition to an old thread for which I apologise. (a little)

Regarding levelling a TAG/twin/tandem axle van

I made a pair of long ramps (they fit across the van in the garage) out of some lengths of 1" thick treated softwood. (4 layers)

These can be used at the front, along one side or at the rear and are of a size such that both rear wheels will sit at the same height (if at full lift)

They are only about 4" high but I have found this to be sufficient - otherwise I move the van around to suit.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## selstrom

The 810 we owned for 2 years averaged 19.6 mpg over 17,000 miles. Usually kept to 600 mph on motorways and dual carriageways and 50 on other roads.

Like all large motor homes on FWD chassis they can at times have problem with wheelspin.


----------



## Jezport

selstrom said:


> The 810 we owned for 2 years averaged 19.6 mpg over 17,000 miles. Usually kept to 600 mph on motorways and dual carriageways .
> 
> .


Fast driver :car38:


----------



## jackc

Hi.

My Euramobil ranges from 17mpg at 120KMPH (in France ) to 24MPG average is 19/20mpg over 12,000 miles. 
Have it chipped to 150BHP, so helps driveability.
Build quality is superb.


----------



## sweetie

selstrom said:


> The 810 we owned for 2 years averaged 19.6 mpg over 17,000 miles. Usually kept to 600 mph on motorways and dual carriageways and 50 on other roads.
> 
> Blimey that must be some chip you've had fitted. :roll:
> Steve


----------



## Jezport

We are still thinking of buying an EM but cant decide between the A class and Coach Built. I am a bit concerned about the manoeuvrability of the A Class so are undecided at the moment.


----------



## millbridge

hi

ours is a 2005 810 Integra. The heating system has two heaters a Truma 2400 or 300 in the front over the lh wheel arch area and the other is a Truma 600 ducted hot air and water heater. Ours performs vary well, we hadthe engine remapped by Celtic Tuning and we get 24.6mpg with plenty of torque /grunt. We think the 810 is a great machine. It's only drawback is the turning cicle is poor with the tag axle. That said we have always managed when needed! GO FOR IT

jOHN H


----------



## Chudders

Just come back to this thread and am grateful for all the answers. I am now the owner of a 2006 Eura Mobil 810 HS with a verified 9000 miles on the clock and am learning all about it.(And now I,m broke) I particularly wanted a front and rear lounge as that was what my Autotrail Cheyenne 696 layout was. The EM has so much storage space in the underfloor area. Don,t think I could ever use it all. Been trying to work out the payload which seems adequate at about 1000 Kg,s (I think). Any comments again would be most welcome. I think I would have to deduct from the payload the Omnistor awning weight, Towtall tow bar and gas bottles. Not sure about anything else. I understand the mass in running order probably included the driver and half tank of fuel, no water. 
One querie someone may be able to answer. When on hook up and the 12 volt panel on it seems to indicate parallel battery charging and think the handbook says that. Does that mean that the leisure and engine batteries get charged or could I still fit my battery master taken from my previous vehicle (or maybe not much point)
Thanks everyone
Dave


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, you can sell your battery master, they charge both batteries, when on electric or if you have solar panels. If you are worried about the payload just go and weigh it with everything and everyone on board, mine has the 150lt fresh water tank, so would be 150kg if it was full.  Bob.


----------



## Chudders

Thanks Bob for your reply and advice. Perhaps I should not bother with the battery master then as I spend most of the time on hookup. It does seem to indicate that the parallel charging takes place only when the 12 volt is switched on at the panel perhaps I should leave it switched on or I may have misunderstood the book, will have to have another read.
Once again many yhanks
Dave


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Dave, we leave ours on all the time, we also have switches which light up yellow ON so you don't loose the radio memory, we have one at the back above the fix bed, and another above the seating on our layout.  The only switch we turn off on the contol panel is the water pump just in case. :wink: They are not like UK vans everything works when going along. :lol: Bob.


----------



## Chudders

Thanks very much for the info will do as you suggest and leave it on when on hook up.
Regards, Dave


----------



## jackc

Well done on your new purchase,

Great Van, head off in the Winter to make the most of it!


----------



## Chudders

Thanks Jackc for your comments. Most welcome
Dave


----------

